# Mijo's latest test results



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! So we finally did it, we tested Mijo's liver panel and bile acids again. Just wanted to keep you all posted as you have all been so supportive and helpful through this whole situation. I thank you for your thoughts and prayers and ask that they continue for my little man. 

There was quite a bit of good news this time around. According to his vet, Mijo's liver panel was great, nothing abnormal there. ALT, AST, all good. His bile acids are as follows: Pre - 2, Post - 54. Still high as most of you mommies and daddies of liver dogs know... but this time around his Pre was in normal range and his post had gone down a few numbers. 

His regular vet said to keep doing what we're doing because it seems to be working and that he'd fax the results over to the internist. I just started Mijo back on Denamarin (Bad mommy! I ran out because I thought I had ordered a 2nd pack but that must have been my preggo-brain talking, I can't find it anywhere!) Anyways, his order has come in and he's back on it now.

The internist would still like the scintigraphy done so we're going to go ahead and book that. Just waiting on DH to free up some time at work, the vet college can take us as early as this Monday if possible. The only thing I hate is that he would have to go Monday to get Mijo checked out then either sleep over or come back early Tuesday for the scintigraphy and be in isolation until he passes the isotope probably late afternoon of the next day!!! With the college being a good drive away I don't know how we're going to work it and I hate the fact that my little guy has to be away from us for so long!!! But I know, hopefully it will help us figure out what's going on with him.

I have a question though... as you know, I'm expecting a baby. Do you think it would be safe if I accompanied DH to get Mijo's tests done? I asked the lady and she said that they do make sure all of the radioactive stuff has been cleared of his system before he is allowed to leave. The dog mom in me wants to be there for my little guy and hold him all the way home! The baby mom in me wants to make sure that I keep my baby safe and thinks that I should let DH handle this one. HELP!!!

~Connie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Connie, that's a really good question. Can you call your OBGYN for peace of mind?

I didn't realize you were pregnant, so good wishes for an easy and safe preganancy & delivery. I wish Mijo well with his procedure too. It is encouraging to see his numbers drop a bit.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Your baby comes first - I would stay home. Better safe than sorry. Mijo will be fine with his Daddy! When is your baby due?

Kathie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Connie, that is great news!! The post Bile result of 54 is very good. Ricky has never had under 95 so I'm anxious to see what his results will be next month. What are the ALT and other numbers, if you don't mind my asking?

I was in the same predicament (sans pregnancy!) about the hospital being far and Ricky having to stay overnight before and after, etc... The drive was an hour each way, and we ended up doing that 3 times in the week, so 6 ways. Let me tell you, we must have spent about $150 of gas because it was sooooo expensive at the time! But, Ricky was only there the night after his surgery so I was happy. :biggrin1:

I also think you could ask your OBGYN about going to see Mijo after his surgery. I haven't a clue!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news, Connie! I'm w/Kimberly and Marj, call your OBGYN and ask.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Connie, that is great news!! Hubby can take care of Mijo, and you take care of baby!!! Your OB should be able to help you make the right decision.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have your husband handle this one. Even if there is the remotest chance of a problem it's not worth taking the risk. If God forbid something happened to the baby (related or not related) you'd always wonder if you did something wrong.

My vote, don't go.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad Mijo is doing better. Congratulations on your new baby to come. Ask your doctor about going with Mijo or staying home.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Connie, 

Wonderful to hear Mijo's test results were better! Regarding the radioactive test... my husband had a cardiac test of some kind involving radiation when I was pregnant and we were told to avoid close contact for 24 hours by my OB. He was probably just being safe but be sure and ask your doctor.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone, to be sure I will ask my doctor. We brought Mijo to the vet college this afternoon and it broke my heart to leave him!!! He was shaking but I knew that I had to do it for both of us. We got a call from the 4th year student assigned to him and she said that he was coping alright with being there but he didn't take any food this evening. Now he has to fast for the scintigraphy. Apparently he will be under light anasthetic (I guess its for the best!) but of course, they'll keep an eye on him during and after the procedure. I'll keep you all posted on Wednesday's results... boy that day can't come fast enough! I miss my baby!!!

~Connie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Mijo and family:hug:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Connie, so sorry you guys are going through this. All I can say is that my thoughts and prayers are with you, DH and Mijo. And of course....Congrats on that new baby. - Michelle


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Connie, I SO understand how you feel. It's hard being without our furbaby. We worry how he'll feel while at the hospital, will he be in pain, ... I know you trust the docs and interns there so that is a huge relief! It's nothing like having Mijo back home with you, but he is in good hands. I am keeping you and Mijo in my thoughts and hope for a great outcome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Connie - our thoughts and prayers are with you and Mijo!! I am sure that he will be fine. I didnt get to read back, but I am guessing that you worked out the issues with the baby and the radiation??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Connie~ I know how difficult it is to leave your fur baby in the hospital (when Shadow was so sick, she spent 6 days straight in one ) I'll keep you and little Mijo in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

YAYYYY! Mijo's home! He was so excited to see us all today and we were just as excited, if not more, to see him!!! So apparently he DOES NOT have a shunt. The internist is sure of that and has sent the test results over to our internist here. She said I should call to talk to her about what the elevated bile acids could mean. Right now I'm just thrilled and thanking God that Mijo doesn't have a shunt and doesn't need an operation! Also, I had them do a urinalysis on him while he was there and there were no crystals either! YAY!  I will finally have a great night's sleep! 

~Connie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Connie--I am celebrating with you about Mijo tonight. Perhaps Mijo has a mild MVD just like my Roxie. We just watch her protein intake and she has done awesome for over 1 1/2 years. I am excited for you, the baby and Mijo!!! Congrats on all.....


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Connie I am soooooo happy for all of you! I know how worried and sick this has made you. Get off the internet for now and get some sleep, we all understand! Michelle


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Connie, Thats great news about Mijo! We should get the boys together agian (they had lots of fun last time!)

When are you due anyhow?

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this thread but am so happy for you. Congratulations on the testing and mommyhood!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What wonderful news!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad to hear he doesn't have a shunt!! That is a huge relief - I know!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh thank goodness, Connie!!! :whoo: I totally know how relieved you must feel. I can't wait to hear what the internist has to say. How is Mijo feeling? Does he have a big scar? Give him some gentle hugs from us!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Good morning! As I type, the boys are doing RLH back and forth around the house!  

Ryan, we should set up another playdate for sure! Before the really cold weather hits!!! I know that most of you are from the east end but I'd be happy to set something up here if everyone's willing to drive a bit. Or even a dogpark in the middle? PS. I'm due right at the beginning of March and feeling fantastic.

Marj, no scar to speak of.... they went in rectally (poor baby!) with the dye... had we opted for an operation he could have gotten a biopsy done but we figured we'd try the less invasive route first in the event that it wasn't a shunt (thank God!)... 

I will call the internist on Monday for next steps but I guess now its just a matter of if we want to know exactly what it is or not. From what I remember the internist saying, anything else can only be managed with diet and drugs so I don't know if it really makes sense to put Mijo through more testing just to give his condition a name. 

For those of you that have gone through liver issues and done your homework, please correct me if I'm wrong. MVD and other liver diseases are not curable but only managed medically, right? 

~Connie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Right. 

I'll be looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Connie - 

I don't know about all liver diseases, but MVD can only be helped through diet and supplements. It is a condition that is impossible to correct through surgery because the entire liver is affected. 

Supplements and diet is not a cure, but it can help the liver work better and help slow the progression of it by kind of giving it more of what it needs. If you don't give supplements or change the diet - I'm guessing it would/could worsen quicker.

I guess Gracie could still have a shunt - we didn't investigate further because to us and her vet - her signs were pointing more towards MVD based on her BAT scores - they were over 100, but not over 400 (more like a LS). Also - her ultrasound didn't find an external shunt. We could have done a scintography like you to determine an intrahepatic shunt (internal shunt), but we weren't sure we'd opt for surgery anyway. But based upon what we knew - MVD was most likely anyway - so that's what we say she has - vet agrees. But we didn't see a specialist.

Hope all this helps.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Connie, I love your new signature picture!! I am glad we get to see you, and hope you will keep us up to date with "belly pics" We are all hoping for great results from Mijo's tests. I am not familiar with any of the liver issues, but know that they are something that will keep you worrying all the time. 
Kisses to the babies from us!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Connie- I'm thrilled that Mijo is doing so well! And congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! I know that I haven't been on since my DD was born but I have a few minutes to update you on Mijo because my baby's napping (ahhh! a few minutes to myself!) Mijo went in for his annual exam and got blood workup and I brought in #1 and #2 samples as well just to make sure we were looking at the whole picture. Well, there was some bad news but the good news more than makes up for it... there was a moderate amount of white blood cells seen in the urine indicating infection so he will be on an antibiotic for a little while. The good news is that the rest of his values were all perfect!!! ALT, AST, etc etc all within normal range! YAYYYYY! Finally!  The Denamarin must be doing its job! PHEW! I haven't picked up the medicine or a copy of the test results yet but once someone comes by to watch DD I will go out and pick those up. I am so glad that his liver seems to be on the mend, whatever it was! Hopefully once we give him the antibiotics he'll be 100% (although you wouldn't know he was sick by looking at him! He and Guapo are having a great time! I'm so glad we got another furbaby!)

Hey, GTA-ers... now that the weather is starting to get better, let's get together again soon! I'll post something within the next few weeks. Maybe we could get together a weekend in June. Hopefully the weather will cooperate more than it is now! 

That's it for now... take care forum friends!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Connie~ That's great news! I'm so glad to know Mijo is back to normal :whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great news. Enjoy your baby. They grow so fast. My youngest "baby" is 22.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Connie, that IS great news! So, you've been giving Mijo the Denamarin all the time? How long, again? I took Ricky off of it, but months later, I found out his ALT doubled to 445. so..... I'm ticked, but have just started him on the Denamarin again a few days ago and am only giving him Fromm's Whitefish and Pot. What is Mijo's diet?

Thanks for keeping us posted. I was thinking of you and your new DD the other day...... any pics you care to share of your little girl? Oh! And Mijo too, of course.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have one of my cats on Denamerin for her liver. Great stuff. Enjoy that baby


----------

